# Basics of White Chocolate Mousse



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello,

I need to make a large quantity of white chocolate mousse for an upcoming banquet. I'm not doing anything fantastic with it, just piping it into glasses.

Not having made mousse of any kind in a while, I decided to test a little bit. I used two parts cream and one part melted white chocolate, and nothing else. No geletin or eggs or anything. The results need to be a little more "chocolatey," and I'm thinking of going to 1:1 cream and chocolate, but I'm more concerned that the results were too stiff and, worse, rather grainy. I can't find a high-volume recipie that I like, so I'm trying to determine what I should do. Should I encorporate some portion of the cream into the chocolate to make a ganache first? Should I add geletin? I also thought about including some quantity of italian meringue to make the whole operation a little silkier. Any thoughts?


Thanks!

Pete


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

My experience with Chocolate Mousse is that unless you're using one of those bulk mixes from Swiss Knorr (as an example just can't remember the exact mfgr) I have never found a bulk recipe. I've made it in 48 portion batches but nothing much larger.

From what I remember it's a three part process of whipped cream, well beaten egg yolks with sugar (ribbons) mixed with brandy, melted butter and melted chocolate and finally egg whites whipped to stiff peaks, all folded together and piped into champagne glasses. I have never used gelatine in the process but then again I only used a two day SL for the glasses and one day as a filling/layer in cakes.

It's gotta have been 10 years since I made it so if I missed something please excuse me but this is all from memory right now.:blush: 

Using the Italian Meringue technique sounds pretty interesting and you may have some success but I'm sure some of the more practiced Pastry Chefs here can be of better assistance.


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey Oldschool -- 

I'm doing about 300 portions... I'll probably wind up doing it in three batches. 

The reason I haven't been keen of most of the recipies I've read is becuase, like you suggest, they contain uncooked eggs. One recipie claimed the hot chocolate would cook the eggs! Anyway, I don't think they're nessecary, and, serving mostly a clientle "of distinguished years" I'd rather not take any chances.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sysco sells a pasturized egg yolk (made by Papetti) and as you know you could also buy egg whites. These are also pasturized. I cooked at a retirement village a few years ago and used this product without incident in everything including Caesar Dressing. This may be just what you need to put the worries of uncooked eggs to rest. It is of my opinion that the residual heat from the melted chocolate combined with the chemical reation between the sugar and egg yolks is enough to take care of the egg issue and then again.... It all has to do with your school of thought. (Add the fact that this would be a wholely seperate and highly debated subject. One that I've neither the energy nor desire to mince words about.) I should also add that I guess I never liked doing more than the portion batch I used so I never pursued a larger batch recipe or extended out my recipe. Just more to go wrong since I couldn't be everywhere in the kitchen (try as I may have).


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There are many recipies for white Chocolate mousse, but your biggest challange is to get some kind of flavour, as white choc. doesn't have an assertive flavour. Booze, like brandy or Bailys or a liquor will give a boost, so will things like rosewater, but this is a matter of personal choice, and don't know if rosewater would find favour with mature guests.

A good method is to make a creme anglaise of milk and eggyolks, this would be cooked to a safe temperature, then poured over coarsely chopped white choc. which has a double duty of melting the choc, and cooling down the mix. Although I'm not a big fan of gelatin, it is neccesary for larger batches, especially if it's going to made one day, piped the next day, and served a later on that day or even the next day. Figure on 1 sheet of gelatin per 100 grams of mix and 100 grams of whipped cream.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ditto foodpump. You can cook your yolks that way, or with sugar over a water bath. Sugar alone does not make raw eggs safe, and neither does the heat from melted chocolate. Eggs really are an essential ingredient to mousse, and I agree that a small amt. of gelatin would be a good idea.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my 2 cents,
Like the rest suggest, but, I would cook eggs and make a base. This eliminates thhe first day storage. The day of, fold/air up with cream and pipe. I would also not hesitate to give a dollop to make it seem even lighter.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

As I stated I haven't made a Mousse in over a decade and most of what I have said is from memory and as failing as :roll: that may be, plus having had the chance to look over my old recipe...

The water bath would be an appropriate proceedure and is something that I had used in the past, especially when I moved to NY State. This had to be done since the HI would not allow the use of any raw egg in uncooked product, especially Caesar dressing. That is also when I found a suitable pasturized egg product from Sysco. However it's still my belief about the sugar and egg yolks so.... I'll leave it at that. :smiles:


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm really suprised you guys think that eggs are an essential ingredient in mousse!  I'm quite sure we never put eggs in any mousses we made in any of my pastry classes at school ... and my wife, who actually worked in pastry for a while, doesn't ever remember doing anything of the kind, either. I always kinda thought that was the beauty of mousse. Whipped cream, chocolate, you're done.

I thought about creme angalise vs. meringue, but was concerned that it might seriously yellow my white chocolate mousse.

I defineately agree with momoreg about eggs. I think they can be sufficiently cooked by adding a hot liquid, but chocolate couldn't be heated high enough without burning. Sugar is even trickier, because it will chemically denature and coagulate the eggs protiens, but in the absence of heat I don't think they're really safer. Even though they look and act cooked, the bacteria inside them can still thrive. Unless you're including enough sugar and time to actually cure the eggs, in which case, given enough time, the sugar could dry the yolks out enough to elimate bacterial concerns. Like if you were making lox... you wouldn't want to eat it on the same day you apply the cure. (Well, maybe you would, but not to serve at a retirement home.)

Thanks for all your help and discussion, everybody. I'll try a few more test batches today. I did find a small-volume recipe that appealed to me in Alton Brown's "More Food." Like a said, my primary concern was the graininess of the end result, but I think by making a ganache with the chocolate first it won't set up as hard when it hits the cold cream. And I can make the ganache with liqour and sweet, sweet butter which'll help with the flavour.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

hmmm?
whipped cream and chocolate seems like chocolate whipped cream to me.
eggs, whites, brings the richness, no?
pan


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Try this and tell me how you like it.....3.5 # white chocolate, 4 qts cream, 500g yolks, 500g sugar, and 14 sheets gelatin (about 28-30g). Bloom gelatin in water (about 140-150g water). Make patebom with yolks and sugar by cooking sugar to softball and whipping the yolks until pale and fluffy. Temper in sugar. Melt the chocolate (double boiler) and whip the cream to medium soft peaks. Once chocolate is melted, patebom is cool and cream is whipped, melt the gelatin and encorperate it into the chocolate. Fold in patebom. Fold in cream. Pipe in glasses or let it cool in the cooler. This recipe is best done within 3-5 hours of service. Give it a test run and tell me what you think.....oh yeah and if it isn't white chocolatey enough add some Godiva White Chocolate Liqour. Godiva makes a wh. cho. liqour that is sexy as f**k.


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

if that last recipe doesn't work I have another that you make a ganache and add gelatin and whipped cream


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

make a white chocolate ganach, combine with Pate a bombe and whipped cream. The bomb would give a rich golden hue to your mousse and add the cooked egg yolk super rich flavor. the ganach ensures no gritty texture and soft whipped cream folded in, light as a feather.
:bounce: 

I have often made chocolate mousse with chocolate ganach and cream, never had a complaint or food borne illness issue.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I have used this recipe for years, its part of a triple chocolate bavarian with less gelatin.

3 Qts Creme Anglaise-Hot
4 3/4 Lbs White Chocolate- chopped or pellets
40 gelatin sheets - soaked & drained
5 Qts Heavy Cream - stiff peak

Add gelatin to hot anglaise stire till melted..pour over chocolate and mix till combined and smooth..cool down till warm to touch and fold in cream 1/3 - 2/3


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Moxie, m brown hit the nail on the head as to why to use eggs. IMHPO there is just something about a Mousse that utilizes eggs as an ingredient. I have never made one without.

With or without eggs, it's all personal choice. But since your I'd like to say that it really doesn't matter. Yet I did learn through my own experience that some of the older folks out there have very discerning palettes and might just appreciate the extra effort.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

we were having probs with our mc mousse recipe at work.. we found one that i believe came from the sweetened condensed milk label... its easy and delicious- we make big batches of it at work.. i know it doesnt help rite now.. i will go to work tomorrow and post it..


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ooh, sounds good. Milk Chocolate Mousse can be tricky. 
Please share.

:talk:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, i promise to get it tomorrow... today was a crazy!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I find it very interesting that some schools of thought would never use eggs and the other would never make a mousse without.
I would love to get an consensus here.
For me, I never heard of a cold mousse without eggs. 
please chime in.
It's apparent both ways are good.
pan


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great idea Pan! ya know where I stand but to get it started off.... For me it's eggs all the way!:bounce:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For a choc. mousse, I need some kind of eggs in there, one of my favorites is whole eggs whipped with a coffee/sugar syrup at around 118 Ceclius. For me, the darker the choc, the better, and I feel coffee or Nescafe works well for this. White choc is very subtle, and needs to be boosted with something, some kind of booze, or as I said above, rosewater works well, but is not for everybody

At one place I worked at, the pastry chef had a thing for fruit mousses. During the summer he'd have this dessert special with assorted fruit and berry mousses. red and black Current, Rasp., black berry, cherry etc. the colours were fantastic. All he did was purree the fruit, run it through a sieve, and for every 100 grams of puree, add in 1 sheet of softened gelatine,and 1oo grams of whipped cream. Dead simple. Still use his formula to this very day for "what have we got interesting" (carmel, passion fruit, mango, etc.) mousse fillings for cakes.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

pump,
maybe it's terminology.
When I start to vision fruit, gel, cream I start thinking something like bavoise, bavarian


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

The version of mousse I was taught consisted of italian meringue, chocolate or fruit puree, gelatin (if using a puree), whipped cream. 

Solves the raw egg problem...gives you the problem of knowing when to call it a bavarian (which we usually considered a function of the proportion of gelatin).


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmmm... What has been brainwashed into me is that a bavarain or Bavoroise, is a creme anglaise with the addition of gelatin and whip cream. Course you can flavour an a creme anglaise a zillion different ways, but basically you're still adding yolks to scalded dairy, cooking it to "rose", adding the gelatin when still warm, and when cool, the whip cream.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

...Huh?....


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Alright, after a complete survey of everyone's suggestings and a some research elsewhere I developed my own tact. It didn't include egg yolks because I wanted the most brilliantly white color possible for the end presentation. I did decide on italian meringue which, as I'd hoped, lent some silkiness to the end result. He's my formula:

1 1/3 lbs. sugar
1 lbs. egg whites -- Itl. meringue

1 x 11# bar callebaut "white chocolate"
1 lbs. butter, melted
3 lbs. cream
24 x .1 oz sheets geletin, bloomed in ice water -- all mixed togehter for ganache, coolled to room temp

1 1/2 gal cream, whiped to medium peak and folded in 1/3 at a time
(tip from Alton Brown -- use a paper plate for folding -- especially usefull for the swimming pool sized quantity I had)

I'm pretty please with the results. Flavour is good. Result is much smoother than before, and suitably light. And I'm confident that it'll hold until tomarrow when I'll need it.

Thanks for your imput!

Regards,
Pete


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Foodpump is correct! A mousse must have eggs whipped to a "sabayon/pate bombe" for it to be called a mousse.
Any creme filling made on a creme anglaise base with whipped cream is called a bavarian cream, it can be stabilised with gel, chocolate, agar agar etc.:smiles:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, sorry it took so long to post.. this is my favorite wc. choc "mousse" because it is easy for us to do when we have like 300 wine glasses to fill...

1 14oz can sweetend condensed milk, chilled overnite.

1# white choc (we use callebaut pistoles)
3/4c Half and half
2# heavy cream.


combine wchoc and half and half, melt over dbl boiler.
cool to 80degrees. (cool to the touch)

in a mixing bowl, combine cooled choc mixture, condensed milk, and heavy cream. whip to soft peaks. 


*i know its safe to double this recipe, but i have not made HUGE batches. its just too scary for us.. you really dont want to overwhip this!


----------



## joker (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is a recipe that can´t go wrong. I use pastuerized egg whites.

1 lb. best valrhona white choc.

2 C. heavy whipping cream.

1 C. sugar.

1 C. water.

6 egg whites.

1. Chop the chocolate into very small pieces.

2. Bring the sugar and water to a boil, stirring until the sugar dissolves.

3. Beat the egg whites in a mixing bowl until almost stiff. With the mixer running, slowly pour the sugar syrup into the egg whites. Continue to beat for a few minutes after mixing in the syrup. Now fold the chocolate into the egg whites. Stir well.

4. Cool to room temperature. Whip the cream and gently fold into the egg white chocolate mixture.

5. Move to a piping bag and pipe in glasses, moulds.

This one is just terrific, i use it in my menu as part of a "chocolate fantasy dessert"


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

try adding *Grand Marnier* to the gelatin adds great flavor, *Italian Meringue is the way to go. light and keeps the chocolate warm so you have time to fold in your cream.you just need to chill for awhile. *

*GOOD luck*


----------



## brooke (Jun 25, 2007)

White Chocolate Mousse:
(fills up a large bus tub...)

6lbs white chocolate pellets/pistoles, melted and cooled

5lbs (1/2 gal container) Superwhip pasteurized egg whites

5lbs sugar, cooked to softball

8qts heavy cream

Make Italian Meringue with whites and cooked sugar...whip until cool...pour in cooled chocolate...keep whipping until combined...pour into bus tub...whip up heavy cream until soft peaks, pour white chocolate mixture back in and whip until combined BUT NOT TOO LONG OR YOU'LL MAKE WHITE CHOCOLATE BUTTER...wipe out bus tub so leftover chocolate doesn't get hard and make chunks in your mousse...pour mousse back in to bus tub...let it chill.

BTW, this will fill 4 four tier cakes (6,8,10 & 14 inch rounds)


----------



## makeandeat (Aug 1, 2007)

hello, everyone, i am pretty new to here....as you can see but also new to the fantastic pastry world....but would anyone please tell me what is the difference if i use whipping cream or heavy cream.....i can hardly to get heavy cream here...so i wonder would the whipping cream do the job for me for the mousse...and or i should always use a few gelatin with the whipping cream so it can "form better and faster"?? ....since heavy is fatter then whipping....:blush:


----------

